# Amtrak Gets Steamed



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Plenty more where these came from, and some video. But the 10:30 p.m. return to L.A. (4.5 hours late) put me way behind on a number of fronts. Still, I wanted to give y'all at least an early sample.

I'll expand the pic album and add some detailed commentary in the days ahead.

What an experience!! I may have to invent new superlatives.

The upside of the extremely tardy return is that I now have some totally unexpected night shots of 3751 at LAUS. The silver lining!

Hope folks enjoy these few views, and the ones to follow.

Amtrak Gets Steamed


----------



## had8ley (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW !!! You did good. I'm glad you inserted the last photo so I know who you are.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice pictures, Patrick. I know why the folks in the dome didn't get off for the run-bys. They paid too much to not sit in that seat all the time!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 2, 2008)

Great shots! 

Did you charter 3751 for the October get together yet? :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 2, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> Plenty more where these came from, and some video. But the 10:30 p.m. return to L.A. (4.5 hours late) put me way behind on a number of fronts. Still, I wanted to give y'all at least an early sample.


Aloha Patrick

Nice Shots glad you had fun, That Dome car must be the one I saw in in Oakland last July. If I could only get the video back out of my computer. I would share some of what I captured. See you in 5 months 

Mahalo

Eric


----------



## gswager (Jun 2, 2008)

Where are the coal-stained shirt? It's too clean! At least you made a historical ride.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 3, 2008)

gswager said:


> Where are the coal-stained shirt?


3751 was born in 1927 as a coal burner (1st 4-8-4 for both Santa Fe and Baldwin), but was converted to oil in 1936.

3751 Official Website


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 3, 2008)

NEW! IMPROVED!!

Amtrak Gets Steamed

Lo Cal. Lo Carb. No Transfat. More Protein In Every Picture! No locomotives have been harmed in the making of this gallery. 10 out of 9 doctors recommend. Don't delay, click today!


----------



## gswager (Jun 3, 2008)

The nighttime photography are excellent!

Wondering why the return trip is very late?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 4, 2008)

Amtrak Gets Steamed is now complete, and fully captioned. Please don't be insulted by the nature of the comments. I know our members and guests are a pretty knowledgeable bunch, but the captions were written with a deliberate minimum of trainspeak, and a maximum of explanation, in order to make the gallery/album more accessible to the rail-challenged, e.g. my family and friends.

Next on the agenda is a full written account.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 4, 2008)

Patrick - absolutely stunning pictures. I have shared with our SWC friends and some others, too. Looking forward to your report.

Tom


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Aloha Patrick

Absoultly great photo's. I have only 3 complaints.

1 My daughter did not tell me about the train

2 She didn't ride it with the granddaughter

3 I wasn't on it

Mahalo and looking to October to meet you in person

Eric


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 5, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> looking to October to meet you in person


Likewise, Eric! I think we should ban that MrFSS guy from the Gathering, though. I happen to know first-hand that he's bad news, and I don't think we want to be associated with his sort of riff-raff. But you didn't hear it from me.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 5, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> absolutely stunning pictures.


Thanks for the kind words, Tom. Looking forward to hanging out with you again in October. I think we should ban that GG-1 guy from the Gathering, though. I hear he's bad news, and I don't think we want to be associated with his sort riff-raff. But you didn't hear it from me.


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 5, 2008)

> Likewise, Eric! I think we should ban that MrFSS guy from the Gathering, though. I happen to know first-hand that he's bad news, and I don't think we want to be associated with his sort of riff-raff. But you didn't hear it from me.





> absolutely stunning pictures.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, Tom. Looking forward to hanging out with you again in October. I think we should ban that GG-1 guy from the Gathering, though. I hear he's bad news, and I don't think we want to be associated with his sort riff-raff. But you didn't hear it from me.
> 
> ...


Aloha

Tom do you think between us geezers we can manage a Mexican Hat Dance with a Fez? Maybe if we practice. :lol:   :lol: 

Mahalo fro a fun end to today.

Eric


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 5, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> > Likewise, Eric! I think we should ban that MrFSS guy from the Gathering, though. I happen to know first-hand that he's bad news, and I don't think we want to be associated with his sort of riff-raff. But you didn't hear it from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eric - I've met Patrick and his bark is much worse than his bite!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 7, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> Eric - I've met Patrick and his bark is much worse than his bite!


Sir, I take extreme umbrage. I happen to have an excellent bark, and in fact it's much better than my bite, which is only done by special request.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 29, 2008)

Pages of some really excellent photos of Santa Fe 3751. These guys are much more serious about, and far better at, rail photography than I am. Take a look. You won't be disappointed.

Santa Fe 3751 Steam Excursion Pics At WestCoastRailForums


----------

